
Bleep by BitTorrent - jonbaer
http://www.bleep.pm/
======
nacs
So this is like Snapchat with the addition of a decentralized server?

To me the bigger problem with Snapchat is that messages that are supposed to
"disappear after reading" can actually be saved in a number of ways and just
gives a false sense of security to the users.

The screenshot functions in iOS/Android, screen recording via HDMI out, and
low-tech solutions like using another phone/camera to take a picture of the
content can all break this. Or use an alternate/unofficial client that
automatically saves all content (or for the HN-types, use a packet inspector
on the official app to write your own client that does whatever you want with
received messages).

------
andrea_sdl
I am amazed by how many chats are coming out.

I wonder what's the difference between Bleep and Telegram, are they all adding
value or are they trying to differentiate small niches of the market?

Also, with all these free services I'm always worried about the longevity of
the service.

Whatsapp has a proven record of being sustainable, so it should stay up even
with not so many users.

The free alternatives need money, so they will either use advertising, form of
premium content, external investors, or in the end, shut down.

